
What happens to ex-cons who go from prison to startups - stario1
http://www.dailydot.com/technology/last-mile-prison-coding-program/
======
Fjolsvith
A person doesn't have to take classes to do this. I'm an ex-con, and I am on
my second startup since my release. My first one failed due to being in too-
small of a geographic market for the service.

My current one is now 30 months old and is growing. We have myself and one
other full-time employee and two part-time employees. It is a factory business
and I am looking to build it to about 40 full-time employees.

~~~
e5india
I'd be interested to hear more about your story.

